# Youtube:Medtronic Veo set change and Sensor insertion



## Sugarbum (May 14, 2010)

Hi pumpers (or pre-pumpers!) 

I was looking for a You Tube video clip for Rainbow which I couldnt find, but came across this instead and found it rather captivating. I thought it was an interesting one, mainly because it is the Veo in the USA and I didnt know it had crossed the waters so this is good news, but much better it shows the sensors and insertion (I dont have this).

Please enlighten me as to what you think....he inserts the canula into his arm!  Does anyone else do this? Should I be being more adventureous?! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsxFbDIvQRw


----------



## Freddie99 (May 15, 2010)

In theory you can use your arm as a site however I don't because I can't really see any point in my trying. I'll take a look at the video sooner or later.

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (May 15, 2010)

It just seems a weird place to put it- wouldnt it hang out?! Great if you have bingo wings, but its not the fattiest of places is it?


----------



## Freddie99 (May 15, 2010)

Exactly. I mean I've tried having the set in my back but that just wasn't really too good. I may give it a go one day but my gut is where it seems to work best.


----------

